# Long day for my GSD/Kitty



## pupresq

Okay, so Sylvie is not a GSD. But don't tell her that. She doesn't like cats and she spent her kittenhood hanging out of the mouth of our GSD/Husky mix, having a blast. Apparently the indoctrination took and aside from her commitment to litterbox usage, and exclusively indoor lifestyle, a “dog” she has remained. 

I adopted Sylvie in 1991 when I was working at a shelter in NC. She, her mom, and her litter were all surrendered together, left in our night drop box. The shelter manager decided not to offer Sylvie and one of her sisters for adoption because they had deformed front feet. I disagreed with this because it was January and kittens were in high demand, but I was 17 years old and had no authority. I was so smitten by the little grey and apricot muted tortie's huge purr that I decided to adopt her myself, even though I had never had a cat. The manager, I think wanting to save me from my tendency to want to take home all the broken animals, decided to euthanize the kitten on my day off which was the last day of her shelter hold. Her intentions were good but thankfully one of my co-workers called me to alert me of what was going on and I zoomed over to get _my_ kitten. I took Sylvie to my vet and she echoed my manager's sentiments, saying that the kitten’s quality of life would be poor because of her deformity and the kindest thing would be to put her down. I sat in the office and cried but Sylvie looked up at me and hummed her motorboat purr, and together we decided to ignore them all. Neither she nor I have ever been very respectful of authority or good at following directions. 

For the past 17 years Sylvie (or Magic Sylvie Airplane, to give her her full name) has been my paperweight, laptop guard, and reigning queen of the sunny spot on the bed. She has cat-tested probably nearly 100 dogs, startling some with her tendency to head butt their chins looking for affection. Sylvie has never understood the dogs-don't-have-hands thing. She just thinks they're being aloof. 

Her front feet, which turn in and have no wrist joint, have never really held her back. She has patrolled every house I've ever lived in, thwapped deserving dogs on the top of the head, and even killed a mouse once. She learned to sit up on her haunches like a meerkat to get a better view. This so fascinated my roommates in college that they became determined to teach her to walk on her hind legs. They were unsuccessful but Sylvie and I were amused by their efforts. 

She’s slowed down a lot in the past couple years, and over the last 4 months has had trouble keeping on weight in spite of normal blood work a good appetite. Last night while I was brushing her, she started gasping for air. At the vet clinic, her X-rays showed a huge amount of fluid around her lungs, compressing them so much that the slight exertion made it impossible for her to breath. I never knew. We spent the day the clinic together with her in an oxygen tent. Periodically they tapped her chest and drew off the fluid. I think they removed something like 180ccs. Sylvie only weighs about 4lbs, so that’s a lot. She’s on oxygen now and seems to be breathing easier, but it doesn’t look like there’s much hope for a happy outcome. 

I am much more of a dog person than a cat person, but Sylvie has been a constant in my life since I was in high school, and, as I said, she’s not really a cat anyway. Sylvie has lived in 8 different houses and three different states. She still doesn’t like car rides, but she’s adjusted to everything else life has thrown at her. She has known every other pet we have ever had, save my very first dog, she has known every foster animal, been there for every milestone. She has always come when I called her, giving her distinctive “merrowww” as she lopes along like a camel. She used to annoy me the way she would walk across my papers or sling drool everywhere when she purred too much while being petted. Now I’d give anything for her to march across my desk and do her worst. It’s so hard to see her lying here so still. I am hopeful that she will rally tonight with some of the fluid gone and on the new meds, but I suspect our time together is limited. 

Please say a little prayer for Sylvie the Silver cat, honorary dog, and very sweet girl.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Oh no, poor Sylvie! Hoping for the best for both of you.


----------



## WiscTiger

Oh prayers for Sylvie. I hope you can have some time together.

Val


----------



## k9sarneko

Oh poor baby, what a wonderful blessing of a life you have given this sweet girl. Thank you for not believing those in control and giving her a chance. She sure proved them wrong didn't she. Hugs to you and to Sylvie.


----------



## moei

and a little prayer


----------



## shilohsmom

Oh my, what a special kitty and a lovely story of your life together. I can't imagine your pain but pray she improves. I wish her and you the very best on what has to be one of the longest nights of your life. 
Take care


----------



## BowWowMeow

Oh no!







Cleo sends kitty-dog strength to you and your kitty-dog! 

We will keep her in our thoughts around here!


----------



## marksmom3

We're thinking of you and Sylvie and sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Remo

There will be 24 paws crossed here hoping that Sylvie pulls through this crisis. She sounds like a wonderful little cat that really lucked out when you came into her life. 

Good vibes being sent!

Lea


----------



## pupresq

Thanks everybody! You guys are great!









We passed what was indeed a long long long night







but Sylvie is still alive and kickin'. I've got our guest room set up as a kitty hospital - and we'll be rooming in together until something changes. Thanks for all the well wishes. Apparently there's something in the power of kitty prayer! 

And thanks Cleo - Old lady Kitty-Dogs unite!


----------



## shilohsmom

My thoughts and prayers remain with you today, couldn't wait to get to the thread for an update. Thanks for the update, will look for more.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Cleo hates kitties but said she'd make an exception for Sylvie so she's sending her love this morning! 

Kisses and hugs to you and your pack from me and mine.


----------



## Avamom

Oh Hannah, what obvious devotion and love you have for her...it jumps off the screen! Hugs and thoughts from mine to yours as you go through this difficult time.

I know what you mean about not a big cat person, but just love cats like Sylvie as you described! She sounds like a one in a lifetime pet!!!


----------



## Bridget

Sending good thoughts for Sylvie. My cat that my husband brought home for me right after we were married, Black Magic, lived to be 19 years old. I don't think any pet loss I have ever had hit me as hard as losing Black Magic. So I know what you are going through.


----------



## Strana1

Sending healing thoughts to you and Slyvie.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Awww, sending more prayers and good thoughts from the true ruler of Jeanspackistan, kitty-dog Micki. I am hoping that you and Sylvie continue to have wonderful times together. We would love to see a picture of her. She sounds purrfect, as they say in the cat world. 

(and Happy Birthday Dawn!)


----------



## ninhar

Hugs and prayers for you and Sylvie. Your guest room setup sounds like what I just went through with Chloe. I wish for the best for you.


----------



## kshort

Hannah,
I hope your girl continues to rally and you get a lot more time together. You have an obvious very, very special relationship. Sylvie is so lucky to have you for her mom, as you are to have her as your special girl. Lots of good healing thoughts and prayers coming your way...


----------



## Qyn

Sending you all my best wishes for Sylvie's recovery and comfort.


----------



## moei

Sending positive energy for Sylvie.


----------



## pupresq

Thanks again you guys! Sylvie is having a pretty good day, and while it's all relative, I'm SO grateful to have at least these moments together. I'm going to try and post some pictures later. She looks like a tiny motheaten owl at the moment, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder, right?


----------



## bdanise1

Sending prayers and postive energy your way.


----------



## shilohsmom

Just checking in before signing out for the night...so glad she is still with you....please post pics..we'd love to see them... 
Hugs


----------



## ozzymama

Hoping only the best possible outcome for you.


----------



## pupresq

Day 3 post respiratory crisis and she is still hanging in there! Whatever kind of kitty mojo you people are working - KEEP IT COMING!!!!


----------



## shilohsmom

You got it girl!! Many thoughts and prayers are being sent your way!


----------



## pupresq

I just got home from the vet (getting a health cert for a foster dog, nothing to do with Sylvie) but everyone in the clinic was like "how is your cat? Is she okay?" The vet gave me some new meds for her and said that to be honest, he hadn't given them before because he thought there was a better than 85% chance that I was going to be back in there with her Wednesday morning and that would have been it. 

We have an appointment to go in on Monday for more x-rays to see if/how much the fluid is building back up. 

So, we just need to make it through the weekend. Everyone keep doing what you're doing!!! Seriously, I can't thank you guys enough for your support. It has meant a lot.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Oh yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







to Sylvie! She is not ready to go yet! Enjoy your time with her and remember to tell her that it is ok to go when she's ready. I know you don't want to let her go but it's important for her to know that.


----------



## pupresq

I agree with you. At 17, I know she's not going to live forever and I don't want her struggling to hang on or me struggling to force her to. But right now she actually seems happy and comfortable, so I'm just thrilled. I'm looking at each day as a gift and an opportunity to spend a little more quality time with her.


----------



## Avamom

I'm so happy you are getting more time with her and she is doing better!


----------



## BJDimock

Old cat prayers coming your way! I have a 19 year old (if not 2 years older, rescue) who was with me before high school grad, marriage, kids, and other pets as well. She has probably lived in close to as many houses as yours, and also hates the car. I have told Molly that she can not leave. (Sometimes I think she's here because of that.)
Heres to her rally, and may she continue to rule your house.


----------



## WiscTiger

I agree with Ruth Sylvie isn't ready to leave yet. I am glad to hear that she is more comfortable. Sending kitty vibes to her. 

Val


----------



## Ilovealldogs

I am so glad that she is hanging in there! She sounds like such a special cat!


----------



## shilohsmom

This is wonderful news...hey, weren't we suppose to get a picture of our little lady?? I'm so glad she is still with you. When it is time, you will know. Until then enjoy and cherish each moment together.


----------



## pupresq

Okay, pictures as requested - We had a little photoshoot this morning.

Here's my pretty girl!









Doesn't she look like an owl with her round head and orange stripe "beak"? 









We had kind of a rough weekend. She was supposed to go to the vet today for x-rays and a chest tap, but by yesterday morning we'd decided we couldn't wait that long. I met my vet over at the clinic yesterday and she got some more oxygen and another 150ccs (







) of fluid removed. She seems much happier today. We're going back in Tuesday or Wednesday morning for a recheck.


----------



## kshort

Ohhhh Sylvie, you're such a beautiful girl!!!!









Do they know why she keeps filling up with fluid, Hannah? I'm sure they probably already have her on meds to reduce the fluid. Hope that helps and she doesn't have to continue with the taps. 

Many, many good wishes coming to you both. I hope this is just a little blip and you'll have much more time together.


----------



## lish91883

She is absolutely stunning.


----------



## WiscTiger

What a pretty little girl. I hope they can figure out why she is building fluids. 

Her pretty eyes say she isn't ready to go yet. She has lots of loving to give and recieve before she is ready.

Val


----------



## Avamom

Oh she is such a pretty kitty


----------



## shilohsmom

She is beautiful!!! Thanks for the pictures. Sorry you had a bad weekend but hope things improve again. Many thoughts and prayers are sent your way!
Hugs,


----------



## BowWowMeow

She is adorable!







Give her a big hug and kiss for me. And tell her that Cleo went for a mile long walk with the dogs in her honor last night.


----------



## pupresq

Hug and kiss delivered with my thanks. She's doing well right now. Reading over my shoulder and purring in my ear. That's very impressive about Cleo! I'm afraid Sylvie couldn't have gone for a mile walk even in her younger days, with her gimpy front legs. 

You can kind of see them in this picture:









The right one is worse than the left, but they're both bent. You can also see her little kitty hospital. She's got her stairs to get on and off the bed, her two kinds of food and water, the wire thing is a thermometer so I can keep the room temp steady, and of course the space heater. I tell ya, I think we are all making extra time to visit the hospital, it's the only warm place in the house!!! Sylvie is enjoying it though. Every time I come in, she's stretched out looking very comfy and relaxed. She really doesn't seem to be uncomfortable at all as long as the fluid isn't too built up. I don't know how realistic it is, but I'm hoping maybe we can go along like this for a while.







They haven't really been able to give me any real explanation for why she keeps filling up. They don't think it's FIP, which is apparently one thing that makes this happen. From what I can gather, it's something that sometimes happens to older kitties, there are several different causes, and none of them are realistically fixable, so they're treating with meds and periodic taps. My vet did say that he had one case where after 4 taps, the cat stopped filling and lived another year. I'll take it!


----------



## fourdogsrule

She is adorable and looks very comfortable and happy. keep up the great work.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Great set up! It sounds and looks like she is very comfortable in there. Cleo has three sets of steps because she has very bad arthritis in her hip due to a dislocation that resulted in a salvage surgery when she was 2. I was told she would be crippled with arthritis at a very young age but apparently she had other plans!









Sometimes she gets very sick though (she has some intestinal issues) and I have her all set up like you do with Sylvie with her food/water, etc. all right there. 

Cleo has a really nice little fleece tent. I have it set up right near the heat register with a big folded up piece of fleece underneath it. She goes in there when my lap isn't available. I wonder if Sylvie would like something like that?


----------



## moei

AWW! She is adorable!









Sending positive energy for sweet Sylvie.


----------



## pupresq

Thanks for the well wishes everybody! You guys are great.









Ruth - tell me of this heat register fleece tent of which you speak! Sylvie has her own climate controlled abode, but should she improve to the extent that she's roaming the house again, or for all current and future small dogs - we are VERY interested! 

This house gets seriously cold in the winter and anything that will help keep my friends warm is worth getting!


----------



## BowWowMeow

I have a picture of Cleo in it somewhere but can't find it right now. Here it is:
https://abogear.com/index.php?option=com...id=98&Itemid=26

I got it for $15 at Tuesday Mornings several years ago. It is really warm and nice and cushy inside.


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF"> I just saw this. (I try to avoid these sections







) Wishing for a speedy recovery for Sylvie.

Such a cute kitty







</span>


----------



## shilohsmom

no updates???? Well I'll leave you a note letting you know you and your kitty remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brightelf

Hugs to darling Sylvie!! Sending prayers and well-wishes, positive energy her way!

XOXOXOXO to SylvieAirplane, reigning purr queen! More prayers are on the way...


----------



## pupresq

Did you two just sense that something was up? Uncanny. I just got back from the vet. We're doing taps and x-rays every 3-4 days. We were in on Saturday, so time again today. She's hanging in there, eating, drinking, lounging, but no real improvement. The next option is to do surgery to install a drain that will allow me to remove the fluid at home without putting her through the stress of constantly going to the vet clinic. I haven't decided what I want to do on that one. Still weighing pros and cons of trauma of surgery at her age versus the alternative.









Thanks for all the thoughts and well-wishes! Sylvie Kitty and I both appreciate them! She's just chowed down on some A/D and is looking at me like "what? I'm fine!"


----------



## Avamom

brave kitty


----------



## BowWowMeow

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear she's hanging in there. That's a really tough decision though, I don't know what I would do. Big hugs to you and Sylvie!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Hoping that you and Sylvie had a wonderful Thanksgiving. 

She sounds like she's healthy other than the fluids? Which is pretty amazing!!!


----------

